# finally went ib... with a dls oa12



## dazz (May 24, 2006)

i just put a single oa12 in my car... the trunk is fully sealed (and i mean fully... i looked for every little hole and crack)... the sub is mounted on the rear deck via a mdf baffle... there is also a sheet of mdf behind the rear seats to seal that area... 

ive only had a short testing session with it since there is no front stage (will have my rs180s and seas tweeters in shortly)... not really fun to listen to just bass... it was powered from my other car with the 3rd channel off my xtant amp (lpf @ 80)... its only rated at 100 rms @ 4ohms...

my impressions so far? i definitely like it... i found out my driver side rear quarter panel rattles at a specific frequency, the 3rd brake light needed to be tightened, the lense on it needs to be siliconed or glue on ... the output is just what everyone said it would be... more linear, less on the top end and more on the low end... however i didnt find the output to be drastically lower as everyone has lead me to believe... the one 12 should be just fine... the only difference is that the sub was getting worked a bit harder to keep up to my usual levels with a sealed setup... might not be once i can adjust levels to my front stage...

would i do it again? umm, might not... its a lot of work... but most of the work was done already since i was already heavily deadening the whole car... the only difference is 2 pieces of mdf and some expanding foam... i think very similar results can be had with a bigger sub (my choice would be a idq 15, my original plan), a higher end sub (depending on your reference point), a larger sealed box, or a ported box tuned low... my brother's car with an eclipse aluminum 12 in a 1.6 or 1.8 cu ft sealed box sounds very similar... only i have bit more low end and he can get louder... the difference may be because his car is a hatchback and mines a coupe...

the only thing right now is that i definitely like to try a dayton hf 12... or maybe even a 15  

sorry for the long review...


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

I was thinking about getting the DLS but probably go with the Daytons.BTW nice review.Do u have any pix of the setup?


----------



## sqkev (Mar 7, 2005)

your sub only has 9mm of xmax? I wouldn't drive it with much power. The fs is high and low xmax = not much lowend.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

sqkev said:


> your sub only has 9mm of xmax? I wouldn't drive it with much power. The fs is high and low xmax = not much lowend.


I beg to differ. I had 2 JBL 1500GTi's (old skool) IB in a caddy (big car.)

The subs are high efficiency and low X-Max by today's standards. The FS of those are pretty high too, they are kissing cousins of the Pro Version (2226G) Same darn VC and basket in fact. They were driven from 4 channels of an a/d/s 850MX (150 W/ to each sub) and it was amazing. It dug VERY low, as in feeling simple pressure changes and would play VERY loud. It is my favorite set up of all times thus far. It just sounded soooo natural. I do agree that it was a lot of work, the trunk had a perfect seal, in fact it had a power pull down for the lid and I was afraid that if it weren't powered that slamming the trunk would damage the drivers! It took A LOT of time to seal that baby off.

Chad


----------



## sqkev (Mar 7, 2005)

chad, 
IMO, a sealed IB setup in a car is nothing more than a large sealed box. You had 2 woofers in a large box and that was probably fine for its application. The law of physics still applies to your application and dazz's application. 
His 1 12" in a large sealed box does not take much to over excurt. He was referring to the extreme low end that many of us talked about. And I don't think it can be achieved with 1 12" with high fs and low xmax. 
Try a higher xmax sub (20mm and above) and low fs. The low end will definitely be there.

I'm running an IB setup currently and have to set a subsonic filter for everyday music listening. It goes too low and takes the realism out of music.


----------

